# [March 20, 2013] Indiana State (18-14) at Iowa (21-12)



## Jason Svoboda

@ 





​Indiana State Sycamores (18-14) vs. Iowa Hawkeyes (21-12)

Carver-Hawkeye Arena - Iowa City, IA
Wednesday, March 20th - 7:00 PM Tip
​


----------



## bigsportsfan

I hope we get up for this game, and make a nice little run in this thing. No need to cry about CIT or CBI................. this is the NIT. let's just go play! Pretend it's Hawaii!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just watched the NIT selection show. How sad is it that their "experts" don't know a damn thing about us. Seriously, your JOB is to talk college basketball and you don't even know the play style of a team you're describing. I hope Fox's new 24 hour sports station is serious about knowledge/content... ESPN gets worse and worse every year.


----------



## FeartheSpear

This team got a huge break to get in the NIT after losing games to Drake twice, Missouri State, and Bradley.  Lets do something with opportunity!!!!  March On....March On!


----------



## TreeTop

Could potentially play Iowa twice in 2013 (Great Alaskan Shootout over Thanksgiving).

Love it.


----------



## Southgrad07

Quality opponent on espn, cant ask for much more. To make this tournament a good experience we need to win a couple games. Otherwise it will just leave an even worse taste in our mouthes. This tourney can be a nice springboard for the next season. Ask wichita who won the thing and then had a really strong season the following year.


----------



## TreeTop

Only 1 MVC team.



Oops, meant to post that in the NIT thread.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State Set To Appear In NIT Against Iowa*






The Indiana State basketball program will be making a school-record fourth consecutive trip to the postseason as they have accepted a bid to play in the National Invitation Tournament (NIT). The Sycamores will travel to play Iowa on Wednesday, March 20, in a game set to begin at 7:00 p.m. (ET). The game will be televised nationally on ESPN2.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Iowa's roster has 3 prospects the Sycamores recruited: Oglesby, McCabe and Ingram. All have profiles here from their recruiting cycle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you go to the Basketball page and click on the compare link, we actually match up pretty favorably with Iowa. Biggest downfall is they were 16-2 at home so it will be a hostile environment.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just watched the NIT selection show. How sad is it that their "experts" don't know a damn thing about us. Seriously, your JOB is to talk college basketball and you don't even know the play style of a team you're describing. I hope Fox's new 24 hour sports station is serious about knowledge/content... ESPN gets worse and worse every year.


What makes that ever MORE obscene is that they had to have a pretty good idea who they were going to be talking about with these teams. How can they not be prepared for all of the likely teams. Stupidity at the very least.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

It is a game the Sycamores can win if the GOOD Sycamore team shows up to play.  In reality there is not a game in the N.I.T. they can't win if the GOOD Sycamore team shows up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bent20

I've always wanted to see us play Iowa and in an event like the NIT. Just wish I had more confidence in our ability.


----------



## meistro

As disappointed as I am with the end of the season, I'm actually excited about this game. This game has a good story line with Coach Lansing being from Iowa and being on the staff there and another Espn2 game. Great exposure, especially if we play well. I think there may be something to the fact the guys were worn out and with the 5 days off and a quality opponent on TV, I think the guys will show up. This can be another stepping stone for this program.


----------



## Bally #50

Think about it. In ONE SEASON, we will have played Iowa, UCLA, Ole Miss, Miami, San Diego State, New Mexico and even Iona, WSU and Creighton that are dancing. Unfricking-believable. Knowing those teams were going to be our competition in 2012-13, would you have ever said 18-14? C'mon guys, be honest?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I am going to have a bad taste in my mouth no matter what the hell happens in the NIT. 

If we play well, win a few games or even all of them. I will still have a bad taste in my mouth, in fact it will be worse. Again, what could have been. We saw, "good Indiana State" and "bad Indiana State this year". The good didn't out weigh the bad. 

If we lose, well who gives a damn - it's just the NIT and to be honest - although the NIT is more legit than the CHGAIGDSASV Tourney, this team was a month away from playing in the Big Dance and we couldn't close the deal. As I've mentioned several times today, I am not letting go until this season is over and this season aint over yet.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #46 said:


> Think about it. In ONE SEASON, we will have played Iowa, UCLA, Ole Miss, Miami, San Diego State, New Mexico and even Iona, WSU and Creighton that are dancing. Unfricking-believable. Knowing those teams were going to be our competition in 2012-13, would you have ever said 18-14? C'mon guys, be honest?



I have actual proof that I predicted 17 regular season wins - so that is me being honest. I expected us to be in this position. It's the way we got to 17 that makes it painful - we were on pace to blow it out of the water and make me wrong. As things usually workout around here - I was right! LOL Just kidding ya'all.


----------



## ISUCC

good to know it was NIT or bust for ISU


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I am going to have a bad taste in my mouth no matter what the hell happens in the NIT.
> 
> If we play well, win a few games or even all of them. I will still have a bad taste in my mouth, in fact it will be worse. Again, what could have been. We saw, "good Indiana State" and "bad Indiana State this year". The good didn't out weigh the bad.
> 
> If we lose, well who gives a damn - it's just the NIT and to be honest - although the NIT is more legit than the CHGAIGDSASV Tourney, this team was a month away from playing in the Big Dance and we couldn't close the deal. As I've mentioned several times today, I am not letting go until this season is over and this season aint over yet.



SSOM, you need to catch a ride with this guy out to Iowa and cheer on the boys in blue on Wednesday!!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9H0xPWAtaa8


----------



## hans1950

We better be ready to play defense.Iowa shoots the 3 pretty well and Marble is a pretty good player.They gave the top teams in the Big 10 fits this year especially at home.Our best game might give us a chance IMO.


----------



## Bally #50

Clearly what is making it difficult for MANY of us to deal with, is the way we got to that 18-14 record. I too, predicted almost the same record but other than a dream schedule for a season, we'll primarily focus on the SIU, and Morehead State losses among others. It is like the ultimate tease but all of us end up with blue balls and not much else. Playing Iowa is a nice plus and I can only hope the players decide to play respectable games this time around.


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> good to know it was NIT or bust for ISU

Sincerely happy to hear that.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just watched the NIT selection show. How sad is it that their "experts" don't know a damn thing about us. Seriously, your JOB is to talk college basketball *and you don't even know the play style of a team you're describing*. I hope Fox's new 24 hour sports station is serious about knowledge/content... ESPN gets worse and worse every year.



See post # 65 below.   If they were talking about ISU, how could they ever describe the style of basketball that WE play anyway?

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?23440-NIT-Automatic-Bids/page7

One day our style is this, and another time it is something else...it just depends on who shows up with their tired legs and all.  Also, why did Lansing say in the recent TribStar interview that we've played 9 months of basketball this season...when we've only played 7 months....maybe, or from the start of the season...that was only 5 months ago.

NINE months ago means, we started official practice and play last June!!!

Lansing said, "the team has spent nine months together with little in the way of a break"  Really.  No break since last June.  Did all of the other DI schools get 9 months of official sanctioned NCAA play and pracitce, or did he just misspeak?


----------



## TreeTop

I'm ready to put this season behind us and accept it for what it was, a successful season filled with disappointments.

Bring on the new season...one that hopefully lasts five games.


----------



## ISUCC

NIT printable bracket

http://www.ncaa.com/sites/default/files/external/gametool/brackets/2013NITBracket.pdf


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> good to know it was NIT or bust for ISU
Prettyman said they had already accepted a bid last week to another tournament pending the NIT invite. I'd call for somebody's head if they "shut it down" -- thats what quitters do.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Prettyman said they had already accepted a bid last week to another tournament pending the NIT invite. I'd call for somebody's head if they "shut it down" -- thats what quitters do.



Glad to see someone else remembers that.  I was afraid I had another CRS moment.


----------



## HerkyAttack

Iowa is a 3 seed in the NIT despite likely being a game away from making the real tournament. In the end what kept us out was a non-conference SOS of 300+ and the lack of standout wins (Top 50 wins included Wisconsin, Illinois, Iowa State, and Minnesota). Iowa had a hard time finishing games out this season; Iowa had the lead or was tied in the following games with under 2 minutes to play: Michigan State (2x), @Nebraska, @Purdue, @Minnesota, @Wisconsin. As previously mentioned, Iowa is 16-2 at home, with the only losses to Indiana and Michigan State by a combined 7 points. 

Iowa likes to play an up-tempo pace. They look to push after misses AND makes and will employ m2m and zone traps at various points in the game to speed up the opponent. Iowa plays really tough defense (21st most efficient defense per KenPom) and is 10th in the nation in rebounding. However, the team is very poor shooting the basketball (230th in FG%) and have only two players who can knock down 3 pointers with any type of consistency (Marble at 34% and Gesell at 32%). Marble is a very good guard who struggles against really athletic and really physical defenders. Aaron White is our 2nd best player, a 3/4 hybrid, who gets most of his points on fast breaks, flashes to the basket, and from the FT line. Iowa is very deep and plays 9 or 10 guys every game, although when the bench players come in the scoring is even more streaky. 

Ultimately Iowa is a pretty darn good team (29 KenPom, 28 Sagarin, 43 BPI) who just couldn't finish out the close games this season. That could be partially due to youth (only 1 SR on the team) and partially due to the lack of a player who can consistently create his own shot down the stretch. I admittedly know very little about Indiana State, and I would like to get your guys' perspective of your team. However, IMO if Iowa plays the way they are capable of (and they usually do at home) this should be an 8-12 point win for the Hawkeyes.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I wonder who Jake Kelly will root for?

Should have went to twitter first, here is the answer to my question:

Jake Kelly ‏@111JKELLY Protected account
“@K_Smith32: @111JKELLY Lol. Yea so who u cheering for mister??” Lmao im wearing black but im cheering for u guys to play really well....lol


----------



## BankShot

Some of the OFC boyz might recall Roy Marble's dad, who was a "tweener" (6'6" G/F) @ Iowa during the late 80's and played a year of NBA ball for Atlanta. Perhaps his lack of ball handling skills on the perimeter limited his pro dayz. I liked his slashing play as a Hawkeye SF.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Marble

Re: Kelly, he's just yanking everyone's chain!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Not much respect from the Iowa fans board

http://iowa.rivals.com/forum.asp?fid=803

A Sycamore win can change that attitude really quick though.


----------



## BankShot

IaHawks03
HR Legend
Ignore Re: Refuse NIT ??? Reply 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The NIT used to be known for teams that had no chance at making the NCAA tourny.  Lately, there have been some quality teams in the NIT that made a statement the following season.

Take a look at last years NIT teams:

Oregon in 2012 - 3 seed
Oregon in 2013 - 25 wins / 8 losses


Middle Tennessee State in 2012 - 4 seed
Middle Tennessee State in 2013 - 28 win / 5 losses

Minnesota in 2012 - 6 seed
Minnesota in 2013 - 20 wins / 12 losses

Arizona in 2012 - 1 seed
Arizona in 2013 - 25 wins / 7 losses

Miami in 2012 - 2 seed
Miami in 2013 - 25 wins / 6 losses

Valparaiso in 2012 - 7 seed
Valparaiso in 2013 - 26 wins / 7 losses


NIT is a great way to get to the next step.  Sure, it's not as exciting as the 'real' tournament.  But next year, we'll be in the NCAA tourny.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*NIT Preceded the NCAA Tournamenti*

At one time the NIT was bigger than the NCAA. It actually preceded the NCAA tournament. And, for several years, teams that played in the NIT were invited to play in the NCAA. In 1950, as I recall, CCNY won both tournaments.


----------



## BankShot

Ya, "back in dayz" (post-Wooden/ISC era)...recall that ISU '76-77 squad (Bird's 1st year/25-3) losing to *Otis Birdsong *& *Houston*, 83-82. Helluva game, featuring two high-profiled players - a kind of mini-Magic v. Bird.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otis_Birdsong

LB's Jr. yr. (23-9) saw us again in the NIT, playing @ *James Bailey *& Rutgers, losing 57-56.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bailey_(basketball)

This '13 ISU squad has got some BIG SHOES to fill...


----------



## BrokerZ

I have no idea how to feel about this game or this tournament.  ISU could easily win the entire NIT while also just as easily losing by double-digits to Iowa.  You just never know what you get with ISU this year.  Based on how we ended the season, I'm inclined to think we lose by 10+ at Iowa.  We are more than capable of beating the Hawkeyes, but they don't lose at home and, well, we don't win on the road.  That alone pretty much makes up my mind on who I predict will win this game.

Our only saving grace may be that Iowa feels disrespected and isn't motivated to play hard since I'm sure they feel they were close to an NCAA tournament bid.  The Iowa fans also won't care, and I doubt it's really a "hostile" environment.  Anyone who has watched these NIT games on TV know what I'm talking about.  Rarely is there really a home court advantage since most fans don't care about the NIT, even if their team is in it.

I'll be watching nonetheless and will be cheering for an ISU victory.


----------



## BankShot

Good points...the NIT is a punctured balloon for the Hawkeyes, while it's a new "lease on life" for ISU, although there are more than a handful of ISU fans that still haven't forgotten the stench of last month's rotting Sycamore tree bark. The big question: Does ISU Care about Redemption? If they do, it'll be reflected in their play. If not, keep a roll of Charmin nearby.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Gotta Hav said:


> See post # 65 below.   If they were talking about ISU, how could they ever describe the style of basketball that WE play anyway?
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?23440-NIT-Automatic-Bids/page7
> 
> One day our style is this, and another time it is something else...it just depends on who shows up with their tired legs and all.  Also, why did Lansing say in the recent TribStar interview that we've played 9 months of basketball this season...when we've only played 7 months....maybe, or from the start of the season...that was only 5 months ago.
> 
> NINE months ago means, we started official practice and play last June!!!
> 
> Lansing said, "the team has spent nine months together with little in the way of a break"  Really.  No break since last June.  Did all of the other DI schools get 9 months of official sanctioned NCAA play and pracitce, or did he just misspeak?



Team took about 2 weeks off at end of season and started, they have been going since June easy. To be fair most teams have rigorous summer schedules also. Whichever side your on its a long time. 

Went to my nieces state swimming meet at IUPUI this weekend. She is 10, their schedule is crazy.....this forced specialization is not always good IMO.


----------



## BrewHawk

Not entirely sure about the Hawks (and fans) attitude about the NIT this year, but last year we more than doubled any other two games combined attendance-wise, and that was with only 24 hours to buy tickets.  I would expect at least 10,000 in attendance and typically a more rowdy crowd because it's the true fans that want to be there.

Also, Roy Marble only lasted a short time in the NBA due to substance use issues.  He was one heck of a player.  His son isn't quite on that level yet.


----------



## BankShot

Where did his son grow up, in Iowa or Flint,Michigan? Thanx for the input...I saw the ol' man's downward spiral but wasn't aware why. At only 6'6", it ,makes for a tough life in the NBA if you're not gifted like Barkley or Jordan - personally, I never thought the dad was a great ballhandler in college. This likey handcuffed his NBA development.


----------



## bent20

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Not much respect from the Iowa fans board
> 
> http://iowa.rivals.com/forum.asp?fid=803
> 
> A Sycamore win can change that attitude really quick though.



Given the way we finished the season, I don't see much reason for them to respect us. If the Sycamore team that crushed Creighton at home and beat WSU easily on the road, would show it's face again then maybe that would be different.


----------



## TreeTop

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Not much respect from the Iowa fans board
> 
> http://iowa.rivals.com/forum.asp?fid=803
> 
> A Sycamore win can change that attitude really quick though.



In the Indiana State thread, I think they give us plenty of respect...

http://iowa.rivals.com/showmsg.asp?fid=803&tid=163428158&mid=163428158&sid=940&style=2

Couple folks think it'll be an easy win, but for the most part they know we beat good teams this year and they know about Odum and Lansing....even mention Printy.


----------



## BrewHawk

Just an update for those interested.  Reports from those able to buy tickets for the game are that 30 minutes after sales started today the only seats left were behind the baskets, so I guess there's significant interest from the fanbase.  I wouldn't be surprised to see this one sell out at this rate.

Safe travels to those making the trip.  Greg should get a warm welcome from those in attendance.  Once a Hawkeye, always a Hawkeye...unless you were a Hoosier first :biggrin:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BrewHawk said:


> Just an update for those interested.  Reports from those able to buy tickets for the game are that 30 minutes after sales started today the only seats left were behind the baskets, so I guess there's significant interest from the fanbase.  I wouldn't be surprised to see this one sell out at this rate.
> 
> Safe travels to those making the trip.  Greg should get a warm welcome from those in attendance.  Once a Hawkeye, always a Hawkeye...unless you were a Hoosier first :biggrin:



This is really an interesting matchup, considering that our head coach is a former Hawkeye assistant, and a Hawkeye assistant is a former Sycamore head coach!  When I saw that you guys had hired Sherman Dillard onto the staff, I knew that it wouldn't be long before there would be talent galore in Iowa City.  Sherm could spot talent a mile away and is/was a fantastic recruiter.  He'll have you guys knee deep in awesome ballplayers before you know it.  The future is bright in Iowa City...


----------



## Daveinth

Watch that Hoosier crap around here mister... Thanks for the info. And good luck hopefully you will need it


----------



## BankShot

What about LUKE RECKER & JAKE KELLY? You do know that Lansing married the sister of the MICHAEL MENSER, who was runnerup to Recker for IN Mr. Basketball in '99?


----------



## BankShot

IndyTreeFan said:


> This is really an interesting matchup, considering that our head coach is a former Hawkeye assistant, and a Hawkeye assistant is a former Sycamore head coach!  When I saw that you guys had hired Sherman Dillard onto the staff, I knew that it wouldn't be long before there would be talent galore in Iowa City.  Sherm could spot talent a mile away and is/was a fantastic recruiter.  He'll have you guys knee deep in awesome ballplayers before you know it.  The future is bright in Iowa City...



Dillard actually anchored the ISU hoop turn around, pre-Royce Waltman. I agree...wish he'd stayed @ ISU, but I'm sure that our shaky Administration had much to do with his decision to head to Harrisonburg, VA - James Madison.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Dillard


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BankShot said:


> Dillard actually anchored the ISU hoop turn around, pre-Royce Waltman. I agree...wish he'd stayed @ ISU, but I'm sure that our shaky Administration had much to do with his decision to head to Harrisonburg, VA - James Madison.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Dillard



Not to mention JMU is his alma mater.

Dillard actually had a McDonald's All-American (Vassil Evtimov) down to his last two choices - North Carolina and Indiana State.  Vas wanted to come to ISU but his dad was insistent that he go to UNC.  Dad won.  But to be that close at little, old ISU, wow.  The guy could recruit!

Heck of a nice guy, too.  I set up a couple of alumni gatherings in Normal, Illinois, before we played the Deadbirds his first two years here.  Fantastic representative of our University.  I was sad to see him go...


----------



## BrewHawk

Daveinth said:


> Watch that Hoosier crap around here mister... Thanks for the info. And good luck hopefully you will need it



Pretty much just applies to Alford, not the rest of the good Indiana state residents.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looks like Dan Dakich on the call for ESPN. Dakich is a huge fan of Jake Odum as he has gone on the record more than once in calling him the best passing PG in the nation and Double D is also a friend of Lansings.

That all said - IMO Odum hasn't played well since he went on his radio show over a month ago. Not that I blame the radio program - I think defences just started doing a better job on him. Moral to the story though, don't read newspaper clippings.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Looks like Dan Dakich on the call for ESPN. Dakich is a huge fan of Jake Odum as he has gone on the record more than once in calling him the best passing PG in the nation and Double D is also a friend of Lansings.
> 
> That all said - IMO Odum hasn't played well since he went on his radio show over a month ago. Not that I blame the radio program - I think defences just started doing a better job on him. Moral to the story though, don't read newspaper clippings.



Dakich is being mentioned on the ISU-M board as a possible candidate for their job, some hate him and some love him.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Dakich is being mentioned on the ISU-M board as a possible candidate for their job, some hate him and some love him.



Yeah he would be a great add for them but why would he do that? He could prolly get a better offer than that


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Dakitch isn't going anywhere, he has a great gig with his radio show and ESPN games. I love his show


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Dakitch isn't going anywhere, he has a great gig with his radio show and ESPN games. I love his show


Would have the opportunity to coach his son in college. Also, I believe he coached Franko House in AAU, a kid that is signed to Ball State. Could be an interesting dilemma for him.


----------



## bigsportsfan

bent20 said:


> Given the way we finished the season, I don't see much reason for them to respect us. If the Sycamore team that crushed Creighton at home and beat WSU easily on the road, would show it's face again then maybe that would be different.



+1


----------



## HerkyAttack

Iowa has sold over 10,000 tickets in the 4 hours since the tickets have gone on sale. Should be a raucous crowd in Carver-Hawkeye Wednesday night.


----------



## ISUCC

HerkyAttack said:


> Iowa has sold over 10,000 tickets in the 4 hours since the tickets have gone on sale. Should be a raucous crowd in Carver-Hawkeye Wednesday night.



maybe Hawk fans think they're playing the other ISU (Iowa State) and not Indiana State. LOL


----------



## ISUCC

if you go on the ESPN message board thread for this game it's all Iowa and Iowa State fans talking smack back and forth. No hatred there....

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/conversation?gameId=330792294


----------



## Pantherhawk

I think that most Iowa fans are nervous about this game. I watched one of your games vs UNI and it was a great game. Iowa knows you guys can beat the big boys, by your non-conf schedule. It will be a great game, if Iowa is hitting their outside shots then they become tough to beat, but if they can't hit anything, then ISU will be able to hang in there and possibly make it game late. Iowa will try to use their two 7ft post guys to clog the lane up and not allow dribble penetration, but the problem is our bigs cannot go for very long, they are not in shape. 

Can I ask, what happened down the stretch? In mid January you are guys were being talked about winning the Valley and being a possible at-large team, what happened down the stretch? Injuries, player issues? Just wondering.


----------



## TreeTop

Pantherhawk said:


> Can I ask, what happened down the stretch? In mid January you are guys were being talked about winning the Valley and being a possible at-large team, what happened down the stretch? Injuries, player issues? Just wondering.



Fair question, I think we're still kinda wondering the same thing.  Not a whole lot of reasoning to what happened, we just didn't bring to the end of the season the same play that we had against Ole Miss, Miami, and during the first half of the conference season.   The last two conference games, we had our second leading scorer suspended for breaking team rules, so that was a major factor is us losing those two games.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Pantherhawk said:


> I think that most Iowa fans are nervous about this game. I watched one of your games vs UNI and it was a great game. Iowa knows you guys can beat the big boys, by your non-conf schedule. It will be a great game, if Iowa is hitting their outside shots then they become tough to beat, but if they can't hit anything, then ISU will be able to hang in there and possibly make it game late. Iowa will try to use their two 7ft post guys to clog the lane up and not allow dribble penetration, but the problem is our bigs cannot go for very long, they are not in shape.
> 
> Can I ask, what happened down the stretch? In mid January you are guys were being talked about winning the Valley and being a possible at-large team, what happened down the stretch? Injuries, player issues? Just wondering.



If we had that answer we'd be getting paid insted of posting on message boards.

It's normal behavior for Sycamore fans to visit other fan forums and demand respect as if you all have some reason to rave about a team that lost 6 of the last 8. As for what happened?

The last 2 games of the regular season our second leading scorer was suspended for an "unknown" reason - it's about as "unknown" as Jake Kelly coming to Indiana State was. Lol You gotta figure, "if" the Sycamores win those 2 games, get the 3 seed and avoid Creighton, maybe - just maybe the Sycamores are dancing - our sos, rpi were certainly good enough. 

Teams did a really good job on Odum late in the season - 2 ways to beat him, let him either get phyiscal with him and get the ball out of his hands or play off him and make him settle for jump shots. If he gets in the lane he is dangerous because he can finish and or kick it - problem was, this wasn't a very good 3 point shooting team late in the season. If the Sycamores hit shots it opens things up - we haven't consistantly done that. 

The Sycamores benefited from playing good ball at home and catching teams at the right time. We earned our wins, but Miami was without it's big man and they were ready to get home. Marshall Henderson woke up on the wrong side of the bed (wait that's daily) when Sycs knocked off Ole Miss. Got Creighton at home in front of a huge crowd and Jays cane out flat. Best win of the season was on the road at Wichita State and the two UNI wins - those were some time ago.

You all will be fine.

Iowa 68
Sycamores 62


----------



## bent20

Pantherhawk said:


> I think that most Iowa fans are nervous about this game. I watched one of your games vs UNI and it was a great game. Iowa knows you guys can beat the big boys, by your non-conf schedule. It will be a great game, if Iowa is hitting their outside shots then they become tough to beat, but if they can't hit anything, then ISU will be able to hang in there and possibly make it game late. Iowa will try to use their two 7ft post guys to clog the lane up and not allow dribble penetration, but the problem is our bigs cannot go for very long, they are not in shape.
> 
> Can I ask, what happened down the stretch? In mid January you are guys were being talked about winning the Valley and being a possible at-large team, what happened down the stretch? Injuries, player issues? Just wondering.



Fatigue, according to our coach, which still seems like a sad excuse to me, although it could explain why some of our younger players seemed to fade as the season progressed. Truthfully, when we play great defense and are committed to working hard on that end of the floor, we're tough to beat. When we don't, we're not much better than the Valley's worst teams. We had several close road losses late and then the team didn't bother to show up in the last two conference games of the season. They redeemed themselves by beating Evansville in the tournament and then got hammered by Creighton in the next round. Speaking of the Iowa schools, I still can't believe we swept UNI early in the season and then turned around and got swept by Drake. That's just so damn frustrating!


----------



## BrewHawk

My guess is you'll see a lot of zone from Iowa if you have any sort of success against man D.  If Iowa wins it will be because of offensive rebounding and limiting you to poor shot opportunities.  I agree that if you can get a couple guys going from the perimeter (esp. Eitel), it will help your chances immensely.  I don't think you'll be getting much inside, but Iowa seems to have a penchant for letting one guy go off from deep on a frighteningly regular basis.  That has improved this year, but when you only get two days to scout a team, strange things happen.

My guess is the level of scouting in the MVC was why you struggled down the stretch.  Conference teams know each other so well by the second half of the schedule.


----------



## BankShot

We struggled because we're too predictable...any easy scout by any team. We rarely mix defenses (1/2 court man to man) and thus, have a poor transition offense, not capitalizing off the full 94' of court. While running our offense, we _over pass_ and defer high% shots preferencing  "game control." Because we run an offensive set for 25+ sec, and it's premised upon "motion," fatigue does become a factor, which is why Lansing substitutes so frequently (3-4 min increments). The caveat of this is a failure to develop STAMINA over the duration of a season, thus the comments in Arch Madness - Game 2 (Creighton) of being "leg weary." It should be noted that the Jayz played a more uptempo Game 1 v. Drake, but weren't cited as having a "fatigue" issue. Essentially, anaerobic v. aerobic conditoning by ISU players over the season, which won't cut the mustard while playing 3 games in 3 days.


----------



## OX 92

IMO as most will agree, the Iowa game is a very winable game.  WSU beat them by 12, if ISU is motivated, prepared and Lansing willing to make adjustments this could serve as a new begining for ISU.


----------



## LoyalAlum

OX 92 said:


> IMO as most will agree, the Iowa game is a very winable game.  WSU beat them by 12, if ISU is motivated, prepared and Lansing willing to make adjustments this could serve as a new begining for ISU.



We play to the level of our competition, so I'm glad we were paired with a big program like Iowa.  I'd be much more worried, quite frankly, if we had a home game against a mid-major.  Lansing will have some tricks up his sleeve.  Just watch.  I have a feeling we'll see the Sycamores of early February in Iowa.  They know they have something to prove.  They know they are better than the last month would indicate.  

They'll show a nationwide audience Wednesday night.  :sign-gobigblue::sign-fightbigblue::sign-gostatewin:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*NIT Gameday Central: ISU Begins Postseason Journey At Iowa Wednesday On ESPN2*






Indiana State continues year three of the Greg Lansing era on Wednesday, March 20 when the Sycamores (18-14, 9-9 MVC) open play in the National Invitation Tournament at Iowa (21-12, 9-9 Big Ten) inside Carver-Hawkeye Arena. Tip-off is set for 7:00 p.m. (ET). The game will be broadcast live nationally on ESPN2 as well as on ESPN3 with Carter Blackburn (pbp) and Dan Dakich (analyst) on the call. The game can also be heard on the radio via WIBQ 98.5 FM and along the Nelligan Sports Marketing Radio Network with Brian Fritz (pbp) and Matt Renn (analyst) on the call. There will be no online audio streaming of the event in accordance with NIT policies. Television clearances as well as a guide on how to access the ESPN3 broadcast can be found on page 2 of this release.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> We struggled because we're too predictable...any easy scout by any team. We rarely mix defenses (1/2 court man to man) and thus, have a poor transition offense, not capitalizing off the full 94' of court. While running our offense, we _over pass_ and defer high% shots preferencing  "game control." Because we run an offensive set for 25+ sec, and it's premised upon "motion," fatigue does become a factor, which is why Lansing substitutes so frequently (3-4 min increments). The caveat of this is a failure to develop STAMINA over the duration of a season, thus the comments in Arch Madness - Game 2 (Creighton) of being "leg weary." It should be noted that the Jayz played a more uptempo Game 1 v. Drake, but weren't cited as having a "fatigue" issue. Essentially, anaerobic v. aerobic conditoning by ISU players over the season, which won't cut the mustard while playing 3 games in 3 days.



Yawn.


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yawn.



Little on the grumpy side brother. Cheer up It's not that bad


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Daveinth said:


> Little on the grumpy side brother. Cheer up It's not that bad



Naa I aint grumpy Dave. Just another long, drawn out post from Fred.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Naa I aint grumpy Dave. Just another long, drawn out post from Fred.



Unfortunately it is one I actually fully agreed with.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yawn.



I feel the same about 90% of your posts, but have the courtesy to let the wind just blow by...:tumbleweeds:

:lol:

Did you see where Greenie's petitioned for a "name change?" Must be the Syc Pride "Witness Protection Program"..aperbag:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> I feel the same about 90% of your posts, but have the courtesy to let the wind just blow by...:tumbleweeds:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Did you see where Greenie's petitioned for a "name change?" Must be the Syc Pride "Witness Protection Program"..aperbag:



LMAO!!


----------



## BrewHawk

Just a quick update...as of this morning Iowa has sold 12,000 tickets to our game Wed. night.  Should be a fun atmosphere, unless you guys happen to be kicking our butt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrewHawk said:


> Just a quick update...as of this morning Iowa has sold 12,000 tickets to our game Wed. night. Should be a fun atmosphere, unless you guys happen to be kicking our butt.



Awesome. Will be interesting to see which team gets their preferred pace.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Awesome. Will be interesting to see which team gets their preferred pace.



What are you talking about?  According to Tim Welsh on ESPNU Sunday night, _both teams like to get up and down the floor_.  Remember, this game is gonna be in the 80's, not the 50's...:cheeky:


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Unfortunately it is one I actually fully agreed with.



Unfortunately???


----------



## bigsportsfan

I'm actually looking forward to this game. Not sure I was at first, but I'm still holding on to the belief that we are closer to the team that played our first 20 some games than the one that didn't show for the last 6 or 8. Go Trees!


----------



## bigsportsfan

BrewHawk said:


> My guess is you'll see a lot of zone from Iowa if you have any sort of success against man D.  If Iowa wins it will be because of offensive rebounding and limiting you to poor shot opportunities.  I agree that if you can get a couple guys going from the perimeter (esp. Eitel), it will help your chances immensely.  I don't think you'll be getting much inside, but Iowa seems to have a penchant for letting one guy go off from deep on a frighteningly regular basis.  That has improved this year, but when you only get two days to scout a team, strange things happen.
> 
> My guess is the level of scouting in the MVC was why you struggled down the stretch.  Conference teams know each other so well by the second half of the schedule.



I agree, but we should have known a lot more about them too.


----------



## bigsportsfan

BankShot said:


> We struggled because we're too predictable...any easy scout by any team. We rarely mix defenses (1/2 court man to man) and thus, have a poor transition offense, not capitalizing off the full 94' of court. While running our offense, we _over pass_ and defer high% shots preferencing  "game control." Because we run an offensive set for 25+ sec, and it's premised upon "motion," fatigue does become a factor, which is why Lansing substitutes so frequently (3-4 min increments). The caveat of this is a failure to develop STAMINA over the duration of a season, thus the comments in Arch Madness - Game 2 (Creighton) of being "leg weary." It should be noted that the Jayz played a more uptempo Game 1 v. Drake, but weren't cited as having a "fatigue" issue. Essentially, anaerobic v. aerobic conditoning by ISU players over the season, which won't cut the mustard while playing 3 games in 3 days.



An awesome assessment (because it matches mine. Lol.)


----------



## Bluethunder

Vegas has Iowa a 12 pt favorite.


----------



## BrewHawk

bigsportsfan said:


> I agree, but we should have known a lot more about them too.



Which you probably did, but then it comes down to athleticism, and no offense, but you guys aren't quite there from what I've seen (and neither are we yet for the style we play).  I see UNI, Creighton and Wichita St. with a bit more talent where if you don't play extremely well, you aren't going to overcome their quickness, speed and jumping ability.  Your team definitely has the ability to play well as evidenced by your wins over these teams, but as we hear a lot of the time, it's the Jimmys and Joes, not the Xs and Os.

BTW, thanks for the good conversation.  It's easy to see you guys love your hoops and your program.


----------



## BrewHawk

One more thing.  You might want to check out this Iowa blog.  Be forewarned that it may require some thick skin as they have a crass sense of humor, but there are some pretty knowledgable folks over there.

Black Heart Gold Pants


----------



## ISUCC

BrewHawk said:


> One more thing.  You might want to check out this Iowa blog.  Be forewarned that it may require some thick skin as they have a crass sense of humor, but there are some pretty knowledgable folks over there.
> 
> Black Heart Gold Pants



pffft, they didn't say anything in that blog that we didn't know. We tanked the end of the season, they were just rehashing that. No biggie


----------



## Bally #50

.....and I might add, we don't always LOVE our team. This team needs a disclaimer "The Sycamores can be hazardous to your health." That said, I am one of those that will travel over 13.5 hours tomorrow by car and bus to see them play. So we're a little nuts too~


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> Vegas has Iowa a 12 pt favorite.



12 points sounds pretty high.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Bluethunder said:


> Vegas has Iowa a 12 pt favorite.


If the Sycamore team shows up that has reared its ugly head the last third of the season it will probably be worse than 12, BUT if the Sycamore team shows up that put it to Miami, Ole Miss, Creighton at home, AT Wichita and a few others it will be a long night for Hawkeye fans. Here's hoping..................


----------



## BankShot

We'll see if the 5 days off provided a "resurrected" Sycamore hoop spirit, won't we?


----------



## Daveinth

Bluethunder said:


> Vegas has Iowa a 12 pt favorite.



Well I have the Sycamores a 5 point favorite 
ISU-58
Iowa- 53


----------



## nwi stater

So that's what happen to wsuballer, he has turned into a I away fan and did some posting....
* Last time I was in Gloomington I won 2 tickets to an iu game, I didn't want them so I placed them on my car's windshield, came back and I had 2 more:freaked:


----------



## Bally #50

Well men, two of us are almost ready to head to beautiful Terradice to embark on our journey to Iowa City. Hopefully this 63-year old frame will be able to keep up with all the young kids today (including SycamoreLynch) as we bus 11 hours to another gem in the midwest, Iowa City. My expectations are low but my anticipations of a fun day with an interesting mixture of young and old are high. We'll cheer 'em on for you everyone. Hopefully they will get several shots of the Sycamore fans at the game tonight. Look for me....I will have a baseball hat on my head. (like that is NEVER the case)!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #46 said:


> Well men, two of us are almost ready to head to beautiful Terradice to embark on our journey to Iowa City. Hopefully this 63-year old frame will be able to keep up with all the young kids today (including SycamoreLynch) as we bus 11 hours to another gem in the midwest, Iowa City. My expectations are low but my anticipations of a fun day with an interesting mixture of young and old are high. We'll cheer 'em on for you everyone. Hopefully they will get several shots of the Sycamore fans at the game tonight. Look for me....I will have a baseball hat on my head. (like that is NEVER the case)!



Have fun! Safe travels! Roll Timber!


----------



## meistro

Looking forward to the game tonight. This isn't an ncaa bid, but is probably the next best thing for this team and considering the way we finished, it's a great gift. Playing at a Big Ten school with a large crowd and on espn2 to boot. I feel like we will play hard tonight and if our shots fall can squeak out a win. The thing is though, Iowa has been playing really well and we could play our best and still get beat. But as long as we play hard and give ourselves a chance I'll be happy.

ISU 58
Iowa 56


----------



## BrewHawk

meistro said:


> Looking forward to the game tonight. This isn't an ncaa bid, but is probably the next best thing for this team and considering the way we finished, it's a great gift. Playing at a Big Ten school with a large crowd and on espn2 to boot. I feel like we will play hard tonight and if our shots fall can squeak out a win. The thing is though, Iowa has been playing really well and we could play our best and still get beat. But as long as we play hard and give ourselves a chance I'll be happy.
> 
> ISU 58
> Iowa 56



Just an FYI, but we only lost one game where our opponents scored in the 50s and that was our last game vs. Michigan St. in the Big Ten Tournament where the game turned into goon ball the last eight minutes while the refs swallowed their whistles.  Most of the game we held a ten point lead.  A bit bitter about that one because it probably kept us from getting an NCAA bid.  Hope those going to the game have a great trip (other than the outcome of the game).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

For the love of Jake Kelly beat the freaking Hawkeyes tonight!!


----------



## ISUCC

the 3 things I will be watching for tonight.....

1. How many "unforced turnovers" will ISU have?

2. How many missed free throws will ISU have?

3. How many times will ISU run the shot clock all the way down, then force an ill advised jump shot?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

On that same theme, the 3 things I will be watching for tonight:

1. Prop bet, RJ over under taking 2 charges. I'm taking the over. 

2. Prop bet, Jake Odum over under 2 3 pointers made. I'm taking the under.

3. Prop bet, Greg Lansing over under 3 substitutions by 15:00 mark of first half. I'm taking the over.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> We'll see if the 5 days off provided a "resurrected" Sycamore hoop spirit, won't we?



Not trying to be Debbie Downer, but how is this any different from the MVC tournament?  This team has been given multiple opportunities to "resurrect" their season already and have failed to do so.  I highly doubt that changes tonight.  There has been nothing in their play to end the season that says to me they have any chance of going into Iowa City and winning this game.  Iowa is 16-2 at home this year and we're 4-9 on the road; I don't like those odds.

Unless Justin Gant and R.J. both score in double digits, Iowa beats the spread and wins by 15+.  We were beating teams better than Iowa when Gant was playing to his potential.  If this becomes the Odum and Arop show where we pound the air out of the ball for 30 seconds and settle for a contested 20-footer, then get ready for a beatdown.

I'm still excited that this team has this opportunity, but I'll be watching with low expectations.


----------



## bent20

BrewHawk said:


> Just an FYI, but we only lost one game where our opponents scored in the 50s and that was our last game vs. Michigan St. in the Big Ten Tournament where the game turned into goon ball the last eight minutes while the refs swallowed their whistles.  Most of the game we held a ten point lead.  A bit bitter about that one because it probably kept us from getting an NCAA bid.  Hope those going to the game have a great trip (other than the outcome of the game).



Should be a good matchup then. We were 9-2 in such games. If Indiana State brings its defense, and it hasn't for the past month, Iowa will be in trouble. I'm not counting on it, but we have a team that was up 30 at one point on Creighton and won in Wichita by 13 in a game that was never in doubt. In both of those games, CU and WSU scored in the 50s. Just an FYI.


----------



## HerkyAttack

bent20 said:


> Should be a good matchup then. We were 9-2 in such games. If Indiana State brings its defense, and it hasn't for the past month, Iowa will be in trouble. I'm not counting on it, but we have a team that was up 30 at one point on Creighton and won in Wichita by 13 in a game that was never in doubt. In both of those games, CU and WSU scored in the 50s. Just an FYI.



And just an FYI- if Iowa's games ended with 45 seconds left, Iowa would be 25-8 and a 6 seed in the real tourney. This Iowa team is pretty freaking good. They have been more than competitive in the best conference in the land. Not to sound arrogant, but if Iowa plays the way they are capable of there are not many teams who can beat them in Carver. I have my doubts that Indiana State is one of those teams who can. 

**FYI this game has sold out. A capacity crowd of 15,400 will be in attendance tonight.


----------



## BankShot

Good to hear about the sellout...should provide added incentive for the Sycamores! At least we've got Dakich w/ a couple toes in our corner...that's a start on a FOREIGN court.:stickmove:


----------



## bent20

HerkyAttack said:


> And just an FYI- if Iowa's games ended with 45 seconds left, Iowa would be 25-8 and a 6 seed in the real tourney. This Iowa team is pretty freaking good. They have been more than competitive in the best conference in the land. Not to sound arrogant, but if Iowa plays the way they are capable of there are not many teams who can beat them in Carver. I have my doubts that Indiana State is one of those teams who can.
> 
> **FYI this game has sold out. A capacity crowd of 15,400 will be in attendance tonight.



I think everyone here has acknowledged Iowa has a strong team and that it will take our best game to win in Iowa City. Not really sure what else you want then that. Some of us would like to believe we can win the game though. Hard to believe since we're on an Indiana State forum.

I live in Eastern Iowa and have been to an Iowa game or two over the years. I don't follow the basketball team closely, but I respect the Hawkeyes and Iowa fans. As I said earlier in this thread, I don't expect Iowa fans to fear us, but I do expect Iowa fans visiting this board to realize we didn't get to the NIT by complete accident. We may have backed our way into it, but if our team closed out games better on the road we'd be in the NCAA Tournament as well. I'm guessing there are many teams in the NIT that can go on and on about "what ifs."


----------



## BrokerZ

HerkyAttack said:


> And just an FYI- if Iowa's games ended with 45 seconds left, Iowa would be 25-8 and a 6 seed in the real tourney.



So I guess we should hope for a close game and assume Iowa craps the bed?


----------



## TreeTop

BrokerZ said:


> So I guess we should hope for a close game and assume Iowa craps the bed?



:strut:


----------



## BankShot

You never know what might be in the bird feed...:angel:

Does anyone recall the UE plane crash in '77, when the NCAA allowed three (3) IOWA Hawkeyes to transfer and play the next season @ UE? I can only think of 6'10" C LARRY OLSTHORN (daughter Maria played for ISU a few yrs. ago), but it sure was an easy HOUSE CLEANING for Coach Lute Olson, who finished the '78 season @ 12-15/5-13 Big 10. The prior year, Iowa was 18-9 & #3 in the Big 10 w/ G Ronnie Lester.


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> On that same theme, the 3 things I will be watching for tonight:
> 
> 1. Prop bet, RJ over under taking 2 charges. I'm taking the over.
> 
> 2. Prop bet, Jake Odum over under 2 3 pointers made. I'm taking the under.
> 
> 
> 3. Prop bet, Greg Lansing over under 3 substitutions by 15:00 mark of first half. I'm taking the over.


 
That's chickenshit bets those are gimme bets hell go out on a limb with something like Devonte Brown will have 7 turnovers and take the under.haha


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*IOWA SCHEDULE STATS FROM STATSHEET

W-L Splits*


Split
W-L
W-L Pct
Home
16-2
88.9%
Away
2-8
20.0%
Neutral
3-2
60.0%
Conference
9-9
50.0%
Conf Home
7-2
77.8%
Conf Away
2-7
22.2%
Conf Neutral
0-0
-
Top 25
1-7
12.5%
RPI 1-50
4-9
30.8%
RPI 51-100
1-0
100.0%
RPI 101-150
2-2
50.0%
RPI 151-200
7-1
87.5%
RPI 200+
7-0
100.0%
OT
0-2
0.0%
Close
2-7
22.2%
Blowout
8-1
88.8%
NCAA Tourney
0-0
0.0%


<TBODY>

</TBODY>
*Games by Day of Week*



Day
Games
Pct
W-L
Sun
5
14.7%
2-3
Mon
2
5.8%
1-1
Tue
5
14.7%
3-2
Wed
5
14.7%
2-2
Thu
5
14.7%
4-1
Fri
3
8.8%
2-1
Sat
9
26.4%
7-2


<TBODY>

</TBODY>


<TBODY>

</TBODY>

<TBODY>

</TBODY>

[h=3]Games by Time of Day (Eastern Time)[/h]

TimeGamesPctW-L20:00-20:59926.4%8-0 21:00-21:59617.6%4-0 19:00-19:59617.6%2-1 14:00-14:59411.7%3-0 13:00-13:5938.8%2-0 16:00-16:5925.8%1-1 12:00-12:5912.9%- 17:00-17:5912.9%1-0 15:00-15:5912.9%- 18:00-18:5912.9%- 

<THEAD bgColor=#eeeeee>

</THEAD><TBODY>

</TBODY>

<TBODY>

</TBODY>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*SYCAMORE SCHEDULE STATS FROM STATSHEET


[h=3]W-L Splits[/h]
SplitW-LW-L PctHome11-378.6%Away4-930.8%Neutral3-260.0%Conference9-950.0%Conf Home7-277.8%Conf Away2-722.2%Conf Neutral0-0-Top 251-233.3%RPI 1-503-633.3%RPI 51-1003-0100.0%RPI 101-1504-450.0%RPI 151-2002-340.0%RPI 200+5-183.3%OT2-250.0%Close8-657.1%Blowout1-233.3%NCAA Tourney0-00.0%

<TBODY>

</TBODY>


<TBODY>

</TBODY>

<TBODY>

</TBODY>[h=3]Games by Day of Week[/h]

DayGamesPctW-LSun39.0%2-1 Mon00.0%- Tue618.1%4-2 Wed721.2%4-2 Thu00.0%- Fri26.0%1-1 Sat1545.4%7-8 

<THEAD bgColor=#eeeeee>

</THEAD><TBODY>

</TBODY>

<TBODY>

</TD>

</TBODY>[h=3]Games by Time of Day (Eastern Time)[/h]

TimeGamesPctW-L19:00-19:591133.3%7-2 20:00-20:59618.1%3-0 13:00-13:59515.1%5-0 14:00-14:59412.1%0-1 17:00-17:5926.0%- 15:00-15:5926.0%1-0 23:00-23:5913.0%- 11:00-11:5913.0%1-0 16:00-16:5913.0%1-0 

<THEAD bgColor=#eeeeee>

</THEAD><TBODY>

</TBODY>

<TBODY>

</TBODY>*


----------



## Bearsfan

HerkyAttack said:


> And just an FYI- if Iowa's games ended with 45 seconds left, Iowa would be 25-8 and a 6 seed in the real tourney. This Iowa team is pretty freaking good. They have been more than competitive in the best conference in the land. Not to sound arrogant, but if Iowa plays the way they are capable of there are not many teams who can beat them in Carver. I have my doubts that Indiana State is one of those teams who can.
> 
> **FYI this game has sold out. A capacity crowd of 15,400 will be in attendance tonight.



Your team won one game against the good teams. You feasted on shit teams.


----------



## BrewHawk

looks like we're in trouble with this being a 7:00 game (EDT) on a Wednesday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrewHawk said:


> looks like we're in trouble with this being a 7:00 game (EDT) on a Wednesday.



Sounds good to me. LOL


----------



## Daveinth

I guess we should not even bother I mean Iowa is such agreat team much like Kentucky is what I am thinking . Here is a little advice brehawk don't go picking your corn to soon your silo may just be full of fertilizer. We have played in front of bigger crowds, tougher crowds and much better teams than yours . If you were so great you wouldnt be a 3 seed in the NIT.


----------



## bluestreak

Daveinth said:


> I guess we should not even bother I mean Iowa is such agreat team much like Kentucky is what I am thinking . Here is a little advice brehawk don't go picking your corn to soon your silo may just be full of fertilizer. We have played in front of bigger crowds, tougher crowds and much better teams than yours . If you were so great you wouldnt be a 3 seed in the NIT.



Agree totally.


----------



## djwoody

Hawkeye fans are more than well aware of the quality teams in your league, including the Sycamores.  While we're disappointed with the NIT vs. the NCAA's, a sell-out crowd is ready for hoops tonight.  Safe travels to Iowa City and good luck tonight.  Should be a good one.


----------



## BrewHawk

Daveinth said:


> I guess we should not even bother I mean Iowa is such agreat team much like Kentucky is what I am thinking . Here is a little advice brehawk don't go picking your corn to soon your silo may just be full of fertilizer. We have played in front of bigger crowds, tougher crowds and much better teams than yours . If you were so great you wouldnt be a 3 seed in the NIT.



You might want to address your comment to someone else (and clean the chip off your shoulder while you're at it).


----------



## SycamoreFan317

HerkyAttack said:


> And just an FYI- if Iowa's games ended with 45 seconds left, Iowa would be 25-8 and a 6 seed in the real tourney. This Iowa team is pretty freaking good. They have been more than competitive in the best conference in the land. Not to sound arrogant, but if Iowa plays the way they are capable of there are not many teams who can beat them in Carver. I have my doubts that Indiana State is one of those teams who can.
> 
> **FYI this game has sold out. A capacity crowd of 15,400 will be in attendance tonight.



We ought to just forget about showing up then.


----------



## Callmedoc

I also would like to point out that we doubt you are as good as Miami or creighton or Wichita state...just saying, don't count your chickens before they hatch. You may very well give this team the motivation it needs to come out and dominate.


----------



## Daveinth

BrewHawk said:


> You might want to address your comment to someone else (and clean the chip off your shoulder while you're at it).



no chips or no apologies . It's one thing to talk s*** with another school  but to give us no chance and to be disrespectful is another. We welcome schools fans to come talk with us as long as you are respectfully herkyjerky is who I should have put as he is the one who has been the one stepping out of line the most. Let's just see how the ball rolls and see how intimidated your 15000 makes our guys.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

djwoody said:


> Hawkeye fans are more than well aware of the quality teams in your league, including the Sycamores. While we're disappointed with the NIT vs. the NCAA's, a sell-out crowd is ready for hoops tonight. Safe travels to Iowa City and good luck tonight. Should be a good one.



Is Luke Recker playing tonight? 

All kidding aside, I just want a close game. I'd be stoked if we won, but I'm more thankful for the experience since we have such a young team and it gives them something to build off of going into the offseason. Will be interesting to see who dictates the pace and if your crowd can rattle our guys and throw them off their game. I'd be much more comfortable if this was a neutral site game, that's for sure.


----------



## BrewHawk

Daveinth said:


> no chips or no apologies . It's one thing to talk s*** with another school  but to give us no chance and to be disrespectful is another. We welcome schools fans to come talk with us as long as you are respectfully herkyjerky is who I should have put as he is the one who has been the one stepping out of line the most. Let's just see how the ball rolls and see how intimidated your 15000 makes our guys.



Show me where I've been anything but respectful and I'll offer up an apology on the spot.  I have no bone to pick with you guys or your team.  Iowa fans will be happy/gracious to have Greg Lansing back in Carver Hawkeye Arena.

Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## bent20

BrewHawk said:


> Show me where I've been anything but respectful and I'll offer up an apology on the spot.  I have no bone to pick with you guys or your team.  Iowa fans will be happy/gracious to have Greg Lansing back in Carver Hawkeye Arena.
> 
> Best of luck to you guys.



I probably started it with my "just an FYI" in response to your earlier FYI post. I was just being playful and I think Herky responded to that. I think both fan bases have been civil in this thread so let's just leave it at that and look forward to the game. Not too much longer until tip off.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## JamesHat

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Bravo!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Classic.  A timeless classic!!!


----------



## TreeTop

Just when I thought I was over that Hitler bit.

Freaking hilarious!


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Awesome. Laughed so hard I blew snot all over my keyboard. Be offline a while, gotta clean up....


----------



## Daveinth

OMG that is too freaking funny hats off to you Jason


----------



## BrokerZ

BURNT TOAST...I CAN SMELL IT!!!

That was awesome, Jason.  Well done!


----------



## TreeTop

Bravo Jason!   (for finding it and posting it)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I didn't make it, I simply brought it over from the YouTube. It was done by our very own Director of Compliance, Whistlegoat.


----------



## Callmedoc

words do not describe this hillarious


----------



## Gotta Hav

LMFAO IN FW!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State starters: Manny Arop, Justin Gant, Dawon Cummings, Jake Odum and R.J. Mahurin


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ole Dawson Cummings - I knew I was on to something calling him Dawson in the off season.


----------



## Bloomington_Sycamore

I think I'd rather have Gant or Kitch have the ball in their hands than Cummings or Brown.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

D Brown still turning it over and missing free throws. Some things never change.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Cummings and Gant giving Sycamors a huge lift!!! Nice to see RJ get off to a good start. 

Odum has struggled. We've been better with him on the bench.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Starting to get chippy out there. Refs letting the home team play physical. Hope they do the same for us.


----------



## Eleven

Sitting at the Indy airport bar watching Sycamores with two other sycamore fans i just met...  They are headed to Vegas for march madness...I'm headed to Baltimore for the madness...


----------



## Callmedoc

That on the ground crap from iowa is going to get me upset. BURN THE TOWN AND KILL ALL THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stinking it up on transition D.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Foul. No call.

anyone have the foul numbers?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Iowa pushes, shoves, and elbows.  No foul, eh?


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Foul. No call.



Just bullshit.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Why did we stop with the zones?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weak, weak foul.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Call it both ways, ya damn ref...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed shooters


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jake Odum wake up - the worst month of basketball I've seen from a first team all conference player.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Jake Odum wake up - the worsg month of basketball I've seen from a first team all conference player.


Simply not aggressive enough.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm all for trying to get people involved but we don't knock down open shots. Finish at the freakin rim Odum


----------



## Jason Svoboda

10 fouls on us, 6 on them. Yeah.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm all for trying to get people involved but we don't knock down open shots. Finish at the freakin rim Odum



Thank you, SSOM. They need to sit down with Jake in the off season and show him how many layups he gives up for long 3 that we miss. I yelled at the tv, it just drives me crazy. Thought we played good defense and pushed the ball when we had a chance.


----------



## SycamoreKen

We got sloppy to end the half, but I still don't see how the guy can catch the ball on the break take 2 steps and then make the pass. Looked like both passers traveled on that lay up. so are the Southland Conference C team officials intimidated by the crowd?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I hope they realize that when we were playing zone, Iowa was totally befuddled.  We go back to man, they start scoring at will...there's a lesson in there somewhere...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> Thank you, SSOM. They need to sit down with Jake in the off season and show him how many layups he gives up for long 3 that we miss. I yelled at the tv, it just drives me crazy. Thought we played good defense and pushed the ball when we had a chance.



Yeah and anyone on here would tell you I usually defend Odum on his decision making around the basket. I usually trust the PG as most of the time, even when kicking I think he makes the right play. I don't think he has made many positive plays for the Sycamores in this one so far. He's gotta gather himself and attack the rim - he was either in the air or going away from the hoop everytime he got in the lane, simply can't happen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreKen said:


> We got sloppy to end the half, but I still don't see how the guy can catch the ball on the break take 2 steps and then make the pass. Looked like both passers traveled on that lay up. so are the Southland Conference C team officials intimidated by the crowd?


The Big Ten Rules.


----------



## Southgrad07

refs? Not too great so far, getting some bad calls. Some to be expected on the road but still even it up stripes. Odum has been sub par. Seriously whatever has happen to him the last month is not a good thing. We all know he is capable so its time to pick it up. Being the leader of the team is a huge task and I hope he can rise to the challenge. Need to pick it up though!!!


----------



## BankShot

Well, we're only down by 1...as shitty as we played. Transition D? Cummings has got what, 90 degrees of peripheral vision...to go along with his UPRIGHT dribbling style (helluva behind the back move;SSOM needs to take his ass over to the TH Boys Club to teach him how to dribble while protecting the ball). His manana style of "getting back on D" is something else - he's so soft. 

Our guys were huffing & puffing...end of season tournament and we've got NO WIND? What's that tell ya...


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> refs? Not too great so far, getting some bad calls. Some to be expected on the road but still even it up stripes. Odum has been sub par. Seriously whatever has happen to him the last month is not a good thing. We all know he is capable so its time to pick it up. Being the leader of the team is a huge task and I hope he can rise to the challenge. Need to pick it up though!!!



Noticed him chewing Arop's ass...that guy needs to get his act together, or ship him N of the border.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, that's a depressing start to the half...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here comes that 3 point bullshit.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Is it too early to say we're done?


----------



## Southgrad07

Odum and Arop where are you at???? Odum playing an awful game. Maybe has something to do with his off the court "activities". Hell of an effort by Gant tonight though, much needed!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

KILL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Odum has been worse than awful and Lansing let him have it.


----------



## Callmedoc

Odum needs to have that killer instinct:


----------



## jno2879

Southgrad07 said:


> Odum and Arop where are you at???? Odum playing an awful game. Maybe has something to do with his off the court "activities". Hell of an effort by Gant tonight though, much needed!!!



Do we always have to go there?that shit is getting,yeah the kid is in a slump but let's not blame it on weed,give me a break


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Devonte Brown, Dawon Cummings and Jake Odum have giving us NOTHING! 

I mean I've been more than critical of Odum but what the hell are you doing Brown??


----------



## SycamoreKen

Wow.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, the "we give up" team is back...


----------



## SycamoreKen

We finally got a call and then put 6 guys on the court.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Holy Shit!!!! Greg Lansing what the he are you doing as a coach?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This is a total embarrassment.  Six men on the court?  Give me a freakin' break.  Pull your heads out of your asses...


----------



## Southgrad07

6 guys on the court.... Typical of this team. We have to be the dumbest team in D1


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Signing off now.  I'm so disappointed.  How can they...what the hell...


----------



## SycamoreKen

:frown:


----------



## SycamoreKen

Same place he hit it before. Amazing what shooters can do for you.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lol!!! This is funny now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

LOL at this point. Why do you help down there RJ?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

7 turnovers in the first half is a lot.

7 turnovers in 7:30....

Ummm that is...


----------



## jno2879

I'm beginning to wonder if Arop should even come back next year has he even scored tonite


----------



## Callmedoc

Southgrad07 said:


> 6 guys on the court.... Typical of this team. We have to be the dumbest team in D1



ATTENTION TO DETAIL! I,along with my command, are inviting the sycamores to a week long course taught by marines regularly used by sports teams to teach LEADERSHIP, attention to detail and teamwork. You make it to Pendleton and we will take care of the rest,


----------



## jturner38

Jake odum has played like absolute shit. I see the problem guys dont get back on defense after a bucket and why are 2 guys following a guy on a drive leaving their man wide open.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jake Odum is a shell of himself. Really needs to decide if he wants to be a truly great player or not this offseason because as of right now he is regressing before our eyes. Arop and other are not doing much for us either but it starts with our "leader". If he does not take this college athlete thing seriously then the rest will follow.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Greg Lansing has lost absolute control of this team.


----------



## hans1950

We have no mental or any other kind of toughness.Sure glad we have everyone back next year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looks like the first game of the season vs. UCLA when we said if sd could bottle up that first 5 mins. and play the entire game like that we'd be in good shape.


----------



## Southgrad07

hans1950 said:


> We have no mental or any other kind of toughness.Sure glad we have everyone back next year.



Yeah cant wait to see us do this again next year. Until we get some high character kids in here we will never go anywhere. The raw talent is there to be a good team but these guys don't get it. They are just not willing to sacrifice what it takes to be an elite valley team. I'd love to be wrong and admit it next season but I have a veryyyy good feeling I will be spot on. We do not do anything that points to us being a smart/tough ball club.


----------



## jno2879

To think I was actually looking forward to this game...oh well the "real" basketball starts tomorrow


----------



## OX 92

I agree that if your not cheating your not trying!! However the six men on the floor is something I never thought of.  Excellent !! Lets just back to moving screens!!


----------



## treeman

I watch a LOT of college basketball. When I see two random teams I see fire, passion, and drive in players. I just dont see it with this team anymore. I see guys going through a cookie cutter offense and terrible transition defense.


----------



## jno2879

Down 15 why not press???wtf??!!!


----------



## jno2879

God this sucks


----------



## SycamoreKen

I do like how we are finally gong to the basket. Not that it matters since they are never touched.


----------



## jno2879

Maybe the guys were tired again? Lol what a joke


----------



## Southgrad07

jno2879 said:


> Maybe the guys were tired again? Lol what a joke



Yeah lets see what Lansing blames it on us now. We were the poor team that had guys tired from playing 20 minutes a game!! Now with 2 weeks off I guess we will say we had too much time off?? Bottom line is this team is just not getting it done in any way shape or form.


----------



## jno2879

Way to finish a game foul the guy on a three that doesn't matter


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Congrats to the Hawkeyes. 

They simply took and MADE good shots in the 2nd half. We didn't. Game over.


----------



## TreeTop

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Kneepad

Feels like we're watching a Royce Waltman team with more talent.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I've seen some terrible basketball in my time, but the Sycamores absolutely stunk  Carver Arena up big time. I'm going to quit this post before I really get pissed and start naming individual players that have no.......F++K It.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Now who the hell told the team at halftime that Stony Brook was up double digits and if they won they would host the next game?  All season long anytime we needed a win to accomplish something worthwhile like win a regular season conference championship or secure a Big Dance bid we have come up short EVERY SINGLE TIME.  What a bunch of pusssssssssssssssssssiessssssssssssssssssss.........................


----------



## KBASSER

I'll have to say I liked the first half.  Maybe we only play 20 minute games-I don't know.  GREAT-this season is OVER!  I hope we find a way to improve our shooting skills during the off season...Can't wait for football....


----------



## eagletree

Jake Odum is way overrated. Can not believe how far we have fallen. My biggest surprise was that Iowa did very little to beat us. They would have lost to any any other team in the NIT tonight but us. Stony Brook will beat them IF they play like that.


----------



## meistro

Well, I should probably just go to bed and keep my mouth shut. But, what the hell. That was one of the most embarrassing second half performances I've ever seen. I don't know what bothers me more, how bad we played tonight or that we have everybody back next year. We looked like a team that wanted to be anywhere but on that court in the second half. If you had any questions as to what's been wrong with this team in the last few weeks, look no further than #13. He has not shown leadership the last month and tonight was icing on the cake. This team needs some major changes in personnel and they need to find some guys with heart. The only good thing I saw tonight was that Justin Gant looked like he wanted to play again, he gave it everything he had. RJ struggled after the first two shots, but at least he wasn't afraid to try to make a play. Burnett also played hard. 
I've never seen anything like Cummings and Brown, are they that bad or do they just not give a shit? And Manny, were you on the court tonight? Wow!


----------



## eagletree

Arop- I agree totally. I don't remember a thing except for taking time on the court............


----------



## BankShot

Areas of concern (based upon prior game comments):

1.  Lansing STILL not showing the ability to be creative w/ his personnel (the Waltman jive revisited); 
2. Odum's downward 3-game POST-SEASON spiral;
3. Our backcourt weaknesses (passing/ball handling/shooting-shot creation);
4. Arop's Shitty Play AFTER given an opportunity to stay on the team;
5. Too much pitter patter handslapping, reflecting TEAM insecurity/social distance (lack of leadership);
6. Big men NOT KNOWING HOW TO PLAY BIG.

Another 18-15 next year...at best. Dakich say's NCAA? He & Arop must be hang'n out...


----------



## Southgrad07

jno2879 said:


> Do we always have to go there?that shit is getting,yeah the kid is in a slump but let's not blame it on weed,give me a break



Hmmmm. Well not saying that is the total reason but don't think for a second that our team's off the court actions have not contributed to our downfall. Whether it is that particular activity or not is debatable. Bottom line is our guys are not putting in the work it takes to become a good team, that much is obvious. Any person that has watched us play the last month and a half would tell you something major is wrong with this team.


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> Areas of concern (based upon prior game comments):
> 
> 1.  Lansing STILL not showing the ability to be creative w/ his personnel (the Waltman jive revisited);
> 2. Odum's downward 3-game POST-SEASON spiral;
> 3. Our backcourt weaknesses (passing/ball handling/shooting-shot creation);
> 4. Arop's Shitty Play AFTER given an opportunity to stay on the team;
> 5. Too much pitter patter handslapping, reflecting TEAM insecurity/social distance (lack of leadership);
> 6. Big men NOT KNOWING HOW TO PLAY BIG.
> 
> Another 18-15 next year...at best. Dakich say's NCAA? He & Arop must be hang'n out...



You and I don't always agree, but I got a good laugh out of that last line.


----------



## Bluethunder

I say we burn the Hulman Center down tomorrow and take every basketball in the city and deflate them, then tar and feather the coaching staff, and then we key all the players' cars, then take the bus the team is riding on and drive it off the road into the Wabash and then,..........

Wait, those things would be overreactions on our part, and nobody on Sycamore Pride overreacts.


----------



## jno2879

Southgrad07 said:


> Hmmmm. Well not saying that is the total reason but don't think for a second that our team's off the court actions have not contributed to our downfall. Whether it is that particular activity or not is debatable. Bottom line is our guys are not putting in the work it takes to become a good team, that much is obvious. Any person that has watched us play the last month and a half would tell you something major is wrong with this team.



I agree there is something wrong and I believe there are a few players that need to be shown the door one being arop


----------



## Callmedoc

Bluethunder said:


> I say we burn the Hulman Center down tomorrow and take every basketball in the city and deflate them, then tar and feather the coaching staff, and then we key all the players' cars, then take the bus the team is riding on and drive it off the road into the Wabash and then,..........
> 
> Wait, those things would be overreactions on our part, and nobody on Sycamore Pride overreacts.



Comment of the year? Need some seasoning not a different protein.


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> I say we burn the Hulman Center down tomorrow and take every basketball in the city and deflate them, then tar and feather the coaching staff, and then we key all the players' cars, then take the bus the team is riding on and drive it off the road into the Wabash and then,..........
> 
> Wait, those things would be overreactions on our part, and nobody on Sycamore Pride overreacts.



You're right, but it's good therapy. If I couldn't come on here and bitch to other people about our team, my wife would throw me out.


----------



## Bluethunder

meistro said:


> You're right, but it's good therapy. If I couldn't come on here and bitch to other people about our team, my wife would throw me out.



Lol!


----------



## bent20

jno2879 said:


> I agree there is something wrong and I believe there are a few players that need to be shown the door one being arop



Whatever off court issues we've had weren't the problem tonight. We went into a Big 10 arena and played hard but dumb. We're a team lacking confidence. That's becoming painfully obvious and Lansing knows it. He's doing what he can to teach. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt right now. I'm hoping he can get these kids over the hump their struggling against right now.


----------



## eagletree

That was a winnable game- up 8 late in the first half and we died. We should have had all the momentum in the world surviving an early blow.


----------



## BrokerZ

We stink on the road, guys.  We have all year.  Tonight wasn't going to be any different.

Let me ask a question - who is our go-to scorer when times are tough?  Who do we rely on to right the ship when we face adversity on the road?  I'll let you think about that one for a minute.

.............

Nobody.

And that's the problem and why we don't win road games.  When you face a hostile environment and a fired-up team to go with it, you have to have a go-to player that can put his team on his back for 5 minutes and rally the troops.  We don't have that player, and I'm not sure anyone develops into that player next year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Fall At Iowa In NIT Opener*






Indiana State led by as many as eight points in the first half, but Iowa came back and went on to earn a 68-52 victory over the Sycamores in the opening round of the 2013 National Invitation Tournament.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bluethunder

Lets also keep in mind that at various times tonight we had three freshman on the court together and for one stretch we had three freshman and one sophomore on the court.

We seem to forget sometimes how young we are.  This game will pay dividends for us next year, I truly believe that.

I know many of you are frustrated, and I am not happy we lost, but isn't nice to be passionate about a game this late in the season?  Isn't it a good thing to be disappointed our season is over?  I can remember an awful lot of seasons that by the time February ended I was praying to get the season over with because we were that bad.  Now, an hour after this season ended I cannot wait for next season to start.  I can remember more than a few years that after the last game of the season I didn't care if I ever saw another ISU game EVER!

Better days are a comin'!


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> Lets also keep in mind that at various times tonight we had three freshman on the court together and for one stretch we had three freshman and one sophomore on the court.
> 
> We seem to forget sometimes how young we are.  This game will pay dividends for us next year, I truly believe that.
> 
> I know many of you are frustrated, and I am not happy we lost, but isn't nice to be passionate about a game this late in the season?  Isn't it a good thing to be disappointed our season is over?  I can remember an awful lot of seasons that by the time February ended I was praying to get the season over with because we were that bad.  Now, an hour after this season ended I cannot wait for next season to start.  I can remember more than a few years that after the last game of the season I didn't care if I ever saw another ISU game EVER!
> 
> Better days are a comin'!



I hope you're right. But man, we've given this team a lot of excuses.


----------



## bent20

BrokerZ said:


> We stink on the road, guys.  We have all year.  Tonight wasn't going to be any different.
> 
> Let me ask a question - who is our go-to scorer when times are tough?  Who do we rely on to right the ship when we face adversity on the road?  I'll let you think about that one for a minute.
> 
> .............
> 
> Nobody.
> 
> And that's the problem and why we don't win road games.  When you face a hostile environment and a fired-up team to go with it, you have to have a go-to player that can put his team on his back for 5 minutes and rally the troops.  We don't have that player, and I'm not sure anyone develops into that player next year.



That's why we go long stretches without a FG. We'll get a quick six to ten point burst and then rely on defense for 5-10 minutes to keep it close. We've seen it again and again. We have no one who can consistently be that offensive option. It's not just this season though. It's been the biggest problem we've had for the past four years. It's the reason we're good, but not THAT good.


----------



## Bluethunder

We played a really strong first half.  Our defense was outstanding, led to some fast breaks, we pushed the ball, took open shots when they were there and didn't milk the shot clock down to zero before shooting.  Second half we struggled.  Do we have many things to work out? Yes.  Are they impossible to fix? No.  Playing well for half a game, not putting a full game together, to me is a sign of a young team.  I don't see it as an excuse, per se, I see it more of just a simple fact.


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> We played a really strong first half.  Our defense was outstanding, led to some fast breaks, we pushed the ball, took open shots when they were there and didn't milk the shot clock down to zero before shooting.  Second half we struggled.  Do we have many things to work out? Yes.  Are they impossible to fix? No.  Playing well for half a game, not putting a full game together, to me is a sign of a young team.  I don't see it as an excuse, per se, I see it more of just a simple fact.



I agree and hope we're right. Have to go into the off-season with some sense of optimism.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> You're right, but it's good therapy. If I couldn't come on here and bitch to other people about our team, my wife would throw me out.


Free therapy.


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> We played a really strong first half.  Our defense was outstanding, led to some fast breaks, we pushed the ball, took open shots when they were there and didn't milk the shot clock down to zero before shooting.  Second half we struggled.  Do we have many things to work out? Yes.  Are they impossible to fix? No.  Playing well for half a game, not putting a full game together, to me is a sign of a young team.  I don't see it as an excuse, per se, I see it more of just a simple fact.



Fair enough. I guess I'm thinking more about the too tired or too easy on them or too hard on them comments from Coach. I think Coach is probably as perplexed as we are with this team.


----------



## Bluethunder

I am reminded of a quote by the brilliant Lou Brown from Major League.....

Lou Brown - "we're a contender Charlie"

Charlie Donovan -"you really believe that don't you?"

Lou Brown - "I know it.  *All we need is something to bring it all together!"*

I believe this describes us.  We will be contenders in the Valley next year.  We bring everyone back, and will be a year older, a year stronger, and a year wiser.  We just need that one thing to bring it all together!!!


----------



## meistro

There's been some good points made here tonight and a lot of things the team can work on but we haven't said a whole lot about our terrible shooting. If we're able to hit a couple shots here and there we can stem the tide. But, the fact is we are a bad shooting team. We have to recruit kids who can make shots at this level. Most teams have guards that can shoot from the outside, but we have none. Odum - can't shoot, Cummings - was supposed to be a shooter, but can't shoot, Brown - can't shoot. we are way too easy to guard with those guys on the floor. Make shots and the game gets a lot easier.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> I am reminded of a quote by the brilliant Lou Brown from Major League.....
> 
> Lou Brown - "we're a contender Charlie"
> 
> Charlie Donovan -"you really believe that don't you?"
> 
> Lou Brown - "I know it.  *All we need is something to bring it all together!"*
> 
> I believe this describes us.  We will be contenders in the Valley next year.  We bring everyone back, and will be a year older, a year stronger, and a year wiser.  We just need that one thing to bring it all together!!!



I really can not agree more. Seems like we're missing one thing..Can't put my finger on what would fix it though.


----------



## meistro

Wonder what the Long Beach board looks like tonight? They just got beat by 46 at Baylor. Wow!


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Whatever off court issues we've had weren't the problem tonight. We went into a Big 10 arena and played hard but dumb. We're a team lacking confidence. That's becoming painfully obvious and Lansing knows it. He's doing what he can to teach. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt right now. I'm hoping he can get these kids over the hump their struggling against right now.



I think we got a taste of big 10 defense tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*No. 6-Seeded Indiana State Loses Big against No. 3-Seeded Iowa 68-52 in NIT*

No. 6-seeded Indiana State lost in a blowout to No. 3-seeded Iowa 68-52 in the first round of the NIT on Wednesday, Mar. 20. This one looked like it would be close until the end with Indiana State down only 31-30 at the half, but Iowa came out and ran away with it in the second half. The Sycamores were led by Justin Gant, who put up a team-high 16 points and three rebounds. Dawon Cummings had four points and added five assists. For the Hawkeyes, Roy Devyn Marble got a game-high 24 points and six assists (5 Reb 4 Stl). Indiana State closes out the season with an 18-15 record. In the regular season, they finished fifth in the Missouri Valley with a 9-9 record in conference play.






ISU PlayersMinsPtsRebAstStlBlkTOBJustin Gant291630200B-Dawon Cummings27445101B-Brandon Burnett15631001C+Jake Odum30573206C+Devonte Brown17620202CLucas Eitel18311000CR.J. Mahurin21611001D+Khristian Smith14410002D+Manny Arop22221002-Jake Kitchell7010001


IOWA PlayersMinsPtsRebAstStlBlkTOA+R. Marble342456401AMelsahn Basabe20980010AAaron White3311131104B+Zach McCabe13831000B-Eric May30521200CA. Olaseni13230021CAdam Woodbury13430013CJosh Oglesby24311000D+Mike Gesell14201101-A. Clemmons6010003


Indiana State Game Notes:


Justin Gant has led the team in scoring in six out of 33 games this season.
When the opposition records 18 or more free throws made this season, Indiana State has lost 90 percent of the time (1-9).
Justin Gant accounted for 30.7 percent of the team's points.
The Sycamores have lost 86 percent of the time this season (1-6) after having a three-point percentage of 23.5 percent or worse.
Jake Odum has led the team in rebounding in five out of 33 games this season.

Iowa Game Notes:


Aaron White set a career high with 13 rebounds.
Roy Devyn Marble set a career high with four steals.
Roy Devyn Marble has led the team in scoring 14 times in 34 games this season.
Aaron White recorded a double-double. It was his fourth this season and eighth of his career.
This marks the 10th 20-point game of Roy Devyn Marble's career.
*Check out the complete Game Notes.*


More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State vs Iowa: Recap Notes*

Indiana State Game Notes:


The Sycamores have lost 86 percent of the time this season (1-6) after having a three-point percentage of 23.5 percent or worse.
Indiana State has lost 86 percent of the time this season (1-6) after committing 16 or more turnovers.
When the opposition records 18 or more free throws made this season, Indiana State has lost 90 percent of the time (1-9).
When the opposition records 68 or more total points this season, Indiana State has lost 82 percent of the time (2-9).
ISU set a season low for blocks (zero).
Justin Gant accounted for 30.7 percent of the team's points.
The top two rebounders (Jake Odum and Dawon Cummings) accounted for 40.7 percent of the rebounds.
Justin Gant has led the team in scoring in six out of 33 games this season.
Jake Odum has led the team in rebounding in five out of 33 games this season.
This was the second foul out of the season for Dawon Cummings.

Iowa Game Notes:


Roy Devyn Marble accounted for 35.2 percent of the team's points.
Aaron White accounted for 30.9 percent of the team's rebounds.
Roy Devyn Marble has led the team in scoring 14 times in 34 games this season.
Aaron White has led the team in rebounding 12 times in 34 games this season.
This marks the 10th 20-point game of Roy Devyn Marble's career.
Roy Devyn Marble set a career high with four steals.
Aaron White recorded the ninth double-digit rebound game of his career.
Aaron White recorded a double-double. It was his fourth this season and eighth of his career.
Aaron White set a career high with 13 rebounds.


More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State vs Iowa: Boxscore*

Click on a heading in the table to sort the column. 

SMINPTSFGFG%2P2P%3P3P%FTFT%ORDRREBASTSTLBLKTOPF



J. Odum***3052-6331-4251-2500-025732062



J. Gant***29166-14426-13460-104-410012302001



D. Cummings***2742-6332-3660-300-004451015



M. Arop***2221-3331-2500-100-002210022



R. Mahurin***2162-8250-102-7280-001110013



L. Eitel1831-2500-001-2500-001110001



D. Brown1762-3662-3660-02-36602202021



B. Burnett1561-4251-3330-104-410003310011



K. Smith1442-3662-3660-00-001100021



J. Kitchell700-100-100-00-010100010*ISU*200     52             19-50                  38             15-33                  45             4-17                  23             10-11                  90     6     21     27     12     7     0     16     17     SMINPTSFGFG%2P2P%3P3P%FTFT%ORDRREBASTSTLBLKTOPF*IOWA*200     68             22-57                  38             16-38                  42             6-19                  31             18-26                  69     17     25     42     11     9     4     13     13     



R. Marble***34247-15465-10502-5408-108023564010



A. White***33113-8373-6500-205-771581311040



M. Basabe***2094-9444-9440-01-25044800100



M. Gesell***1421-5201-2500-300-000011010



A. Woodbury***1342-3662-3660-00-021300132



E. May3051-4250-201-2502-36602212002



J. Oglesby2431-3330-101-2500-001110000



Z. McCabe1382-8250-302-5402-210012310003



A. Olaseni1321-2501-2500-00-2012300213



A. Clemmons600-00-000-00-001100033SMINPTSFGFG%2P2P%3P3P%FTFT%ORDRREBASTSTLBLKTOPF


[h=3]Referees[/h]
Since 1996   2012-2013 GmsFPGTechsDQsGmsFPGTechsDQsPrimary Confs 

 Keith
Kimble 22837.5632106436.51156 

 Brad
Ferrie 37838.0943413736.0931 

 Paul
Szelc 10935.629814333.41324
Big 12
, 
Pac-12
, 
Southland
WAC
, 
Sun Belt
, 
Mountain West
Summit League
, 
Horizon
, 
MAC*Fouls:* Indiana State 17, Iowa 13, Total 30
*DQs:* Indiana State 1, Iowa 0, Total 1
*Technical Fouls:* Indiana State 0, Iowa 0, Total 0



More...


----------



## BankShot

I thought we were issued a technical because of 6 men on the court?


----------



## Kneepad

sycamorebacker said:


> I think we got a taste of big 10 defense tonight.


Has Lansing ever done anything wrong? Are you his pops?


----------



## Kneepad

Jason Svoboda said:


> Indiana State Game Notes:
> 
> 
> The Sycamores have lost 86 percent of the time this season (1-6) after having a three-point percentage of 23.5 percent or worse.
> Indiana State has lost 86 percent of the time this season (1-6) after committing 16 or more turnovers.
> When the opposition records 18 or more free throws made this season, Indiana State has lost 90 percent of the time (1-9).
> When the opposition records 68 or more total points this season, Indiana State has lost 82 percent of the time (2-9).



Some damning stats.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So 7 times in 33 games we shot 23.5% of worse from beyond the arc? 

We shoot 32% from 3 as a team and only have 4 players shooting 33% or better from there, 2 of them being our 4/5 guys. 

We had 3 guys take 100 or more 3 point attempts. Only one of them shoots over 30% in RJ at 33.9%. Arop and Cummings shot 28.2% and 29.1%, respectively.

Nearly 34% of our shots are three pointers -- 579 3P attempts out of 1,709 FG attempts.


----------



## xfactor9600

During the commentary the announcers declared something to the effect that Iowa may be a strong contender in the Big Ten next year (if a bunch of people leave early). I didn't see that personally? Anyone else?


----------



## bent20

xfactor9600 said:


> During the commentary the announcers declared something to the effect that Iowa may be a strong contender in the Big Ten next year (if a bunch of people leave early). I didn't see that personally? Anyone else?



I can see it. They have nearly everyone back and have a pretty strong team. Some big guys, some shooters. They've recruited extremely well the last couple of seasons under their new coach. He's brought them back after Lichliter pretty much ruined the program.


----------

